# Landing Board or ??



## Squeeker (Jan 6, 2009)

New to the Forum Here and would like some suggestions on the following:

I am having problems with cats killing my racing homer pigeons. I have a loft which I built with an elevated fly pen about four feet from the ground. I built it this way thinking that the birds should have a chance to sun themselves and a place where the bath pan could be placed. The cats climb up the fly pen and snatch the pigeons when they return from flying. I was wondering if I should remove the fly pen completely and have only a landing board along the wall where I have two traps (one for each division). If anyone on this forum has a setup with landing board only, how do you arrange for the pigeons to take a bath and get sunshine instead of being in the loft all day or do you think this is important? I guess I could add a fly pen to the side of the Loft but is there any better solution?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Squeeker said:


> New to the Forum Here and would like some suggestions on the following:
> 
> I am having problems with cats killing my racing homer pigeons. I have a loft which I built with an elevated fly pen about four feet from the ground. I built it this way thinking that the birds should have a chance to sun themselves and a place where the bath pan could be placed. The cats climb up the fly pen and snatch the pigeons when they return from flying. I was wondering if I should remove the fly pen completely and have only a landing board along the wall where I have two traps (one for each division). If anyone on this forum has a setup with landing board only, how do you arrange for the pigeons to take a bath and get sunshine instead of being in the loft all day or do you think this is important? I guess I could add a fly pen to the side of the Loft but is there any better solution?


How about a trap for the cat LOL


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with the flypen, but rather the cat. You either have to be there when they land or trap the cat and take it to animal control.

I put my bath basin outside and let them take a bath while I am watching them. It is very dangerous though because one time a hawk swooped down trying to get them. The other time a cat was stalking them. Basically I supervise them.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I need to see the loft before I give any suggestions, it's a lot better to see than to reading the situations...I'm not a good imaginary person...May I ask for any pics if possible for you to post it here...Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I have to agree with rodsd why are you not out there when your birds are out of the loft ??? there are wayyyyy to many dangers out their to leave your bird unattended  the fact that a cat has the time and ability to take any bird from your landing board is beyond my understanding ???


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Theres a million cats around my property, especally at night. 
When my birds are out, I keep an eye out for them. I give my pigeons a bath right on the cement (sidewalk) going to the garage, that way the water doesn't make a mess in the loft.
I got tired of a walk in loft a long time ago, the one I have now is a lot more manageable for me, and my 6 Backyard Birds.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

If you go out and bye some flashing that they use on roof tops, and put it all the way
around the top. the cat can climb up the wire but when he gets to the flashing 
he will go no futher.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Squeeker said:


> New to the Forum Here and would like some suggestions on the following:
> 
> I am having problems with cats killing my racing homer pigeons. I have a loft which I built with an elevated fly pen about four feet from the ground. I built it this way thinking that the birds should have a chance to sun themselves and a place where the bath pan could be placed. The cats climb up the fly pen and snatch the pigeons when they return from flying. I was wondering if I should remove the fly pen completely and have only a landing board along the wall where I have two traps (one for each division).


I got my cat problem solved...I know some members might be into cats, don't get me wrong I have no problem cats walking/passing by or just being nosy from the distance...But when it comes to cat-meal, well I took care of that when I saw my BBH (Pyr8) got eaten by one particular cat...I have to use what I have which is a trap that you will see in my YouTube video with the raccoon in it...It works really good catching (I'll call it PEST) land predators...I have to catch about 3 more cats, I don't really care who owns them but I will do what I must do to prevent dead birds...If you're wondering what I did with them (rac. and cats) I took them about 5 miles then let them go...I am not going to give them any chance to devour my birds again...I had enough of those cats killing my birds...So time for me to give them my pay-back...


About the landing board question...




Squeeker said:


> If anyone on this forum has a setup with landing board only, how do you arrange for the pigeons to take a bath and get sunshine instead of being in the loft all day or do you think this is important? I guess I could add a fly pen to the side of the Loft but is there any better solution?


There are different types of landing board that you will see if you look around members website...Of course we want to do something different, you make your own plan and do your personal preference on how to build it, just look around, I'm not saying others are more sophisticated or expensive but you choose what kind of landing spot for your bird...I have mine with hinges that I can swing it up (to close) or down (to open)...I put a latch inside and outside for double protection...

For them to take a bath? I suggest that you bring it outside the loft and stay with them...This is WAY better than to be inside...Water won't sip in the corners of the loft...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Here in San Diego ordinance allows cat to freely roam around the neighborhood. Dogs require leash. The cats that are stalking mine are probably neighbor's cat because they have tags. They are beautiful fat cats. The skinny ones are probably ferals. They are the persistent one. I kept on chasing those cats to stay away from my loft. One morning I noticed a silhouette of a cat on top of my loft. When I flashed my flash light sure enough it was a black cat. No wonder why my birds are so sleepy at daytime. Have you tried getting a dog that can guard your loft? All my neighbor's have dogs so I know when a cat is around. Skunk is a different matter. I opted not to chase that one when it went near my loft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a few feral and neighborhood cats that are always thru here too ,but my flypens are 4 feet off the ground so never had a problem with them so far ..the only thing I have a problem with are the winged type of things that prey on my birds  I also am a cat person too so tend to talk to the ferals as they come thru , maybe they know I have a weak spot for them and they just like to pay me a visit from time to time lol


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If you live in Wisconsin, you can shoot feral cats.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Kal-El said:


> If you live in Wisconsin, you can shoot feral cats.


Oh Boy!!!

Wrong thing to mention here!

Let the public flogging begin!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kal-El said:


> If you live in Wisconsin, you can shoot feral cats.


I don't think he lives in Wisconsin...I would not share the info if you have done this...the forum loves all animals here.....no flogging nessesary.....people are different all across the USA.....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Kal-El,

Here in San Diego a feral cat shoots back! (joke)


----------



## Squeeker (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments and suggestions. I live in Colorado and guess I should note that I do watch my birds after they are let out and their return from there exercise flights. But sometimes there are late commers that return up to 45 minutes after the main flock returns and these are the birds that are in trouble. I have tried to leave the two traps open for the late arrivals but this was a bad idea as a cat went in through the trap and killed and ate a pigeon in the flypen. The cat went out the trap the same way it came in all I found was the pigeon remains. Does anyone out there have a setup where they onlyt have a landing board by their trap? Or are there persons who have a loft only without any type of flypen? It would seem that the birds would need sunshine and outside air other than only when they are let out for exercise. 

I will try to post a photo of my loft when I can get my film used up and processed.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is you need then.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDcMCP9g3Uo&feature=PlayList&p=0B6EDEDF025A3E75&playnext=1&index=20


----------



## Squeeker (Jan 6, 2009)

Rod thanks for the information. Now that is a unique type of trap and catproof too. It is amazing how the pigeons have adjusted to that flapping landing board.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You are welcome! I think Pegasus had a thread of that particular trap. Dovescot of some forum made it for his friend. He had pictures of the construction. Search for it if you want.


----------

